# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  دانلود ازمونای گاج

## daniel19

*سلام یه عزیزی زیر یه تاپیک ایدیشو نوشته بود که سوالات امسال گاج رو داره.الان داشتم ایدیشو وارد گوشیم میکردم تا نصفش که نوشتم یهو پیامش پاک شد(این چه شانسیه اخهههههههههههه)اگه لطف کنی دوباره ایدیتو بدی ممنون میشم*

----------


## Alireza_79ez

فکر کنم ایدیشdns_ssبود مطمئن نیستم

----------


## farzad_76

آزمون 2 آذر گــــــــاج پلیززز :Yahoo (8):

----------

